# Silver vs Black



## Samas (Mar 3, 2009)

Why are silver receivers generally cheaper? 

Is it just supply and demand? Less people are interested in buying a silver receiver?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Generally yes but not always. Black tends to be more popular due to the fact that they disappear in the rack when you turn off the lights to watch a movie. I personally would never buy silver components unless there was no other option.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Silver, thankfully, seems to be on the way back out. I'd say this is why they can be found for less $$.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Black is most definately preferable for HC, but I do not see why silver should be cheaper, this may not always apply to all receivers as I know Denon make a premium silver in there upper model ranges.

Black is easier to disappear when lighting is dimmed, and display set to off...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The only place where I have really seen the Silver models being cheaper is for refurbs from Accessories4less with Onkyo AVR's.

Some people just do not prefer having Black AVR's. Traditionally, as John pointed out, non Black models have cost a premium.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tiggers97 (May 13, 2008)

Agree with the above posts. If the equipment is anywhere near the front, then the black (and dimmer light control on the units) really helps them disappear. Of course if you have a rack in a closet, you can get some good deals as the silvers are generally less sought after.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The only place where I have really seen the Silver models being cheaper is for refurbs from Accessories4less with Onkyo AVR's.
> 
> Some people just do not prefer having Black AVR's. Traditionally, as John pointed out, non Black models have cost a premium.
> ...


It is true that the silver models are generally selling for less dollars.
I think the reason might simply be because they have more units still for sale, that's all.

Example: The Onkyo TX-SR876s (brand new unit, Silver color model, excellent receiver), is selling right now for only $799.99 at Tiger Direct.com
The same model, the TX-SR876b (Black color model), at the same place, is selling for $969.99

Personally, I don't like the Onkyo Silver model (with yellow front panel display lettering), and I'm not the only one either.
True, the Black model does not reflect the light in your living room, so in my book this is a positive advantage (same with a TV display, and also the speakers).

* Now, Onkyo has a Gold color model, but only available in Japan; that one I really like.
Yamaha has some Champagne color models on some of their flagship receivers; these also look gorgeous.
Marantz also has some Gold color models; very attractive indeed.
Pioneer Elite urushi finish always look best in my book.

I don't really care for Onkyo, Denon, or Harman Kardon Silver models; I'm talking exterior esthetic here only.
Gold or Black, fine by me. It's my personal taste, and it fits with my living room decor best.

Oh I forgot, Rotel receivers, amps, or Cd players, are a better looking Silver color, I wouldn't mind these.
But then, I already have a Rotel CD player, and it's Black.

** I bet if a manufacturer would use some Midnight Blue color or Red Burgundy for their aluminum face plates, that would be all the new rage.

Look at Samsung BD-P4600, or LG BD-390 for example of cool colors.
Oh, remember the Yamaha DSP-A1, the Gold Champagne model with wood side panels?
Or the Pioneer Elites with Rosewood side panels.

Well, I do my own custom wood side panels myself, using 'Acajou', Cherry, Dark Oak & Maple wood, nicely sanded, vernished & polished.
I also built my own shelves for my audio & video rack, using Acrylic of half an inch thickness.
And of course I build my own speaker's stands.
My custom cabinet & rack for my TV display and audio/ video gear is made of Oak and is absolutely unique and original. I've never seen one that even remotely ressemble it. It is fully adjustable to accomodate a bigger TV display and more components. You can say that it is fully upgradeable.

And I do repair my own speakers, if permessible, and do all my electronics repairs myself, again if I can.
I hate to visit repair shops, only when absolutely necessary; and even then I still hate it.

Just my 0.02 cents. :shh:


----------

